# Is This A Good FF Saanen Udder? *New Pictures!*



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She is 2 weeks fresh, 10 hour fill in this picture. I got 2 cups from her this morning. 
When do does usually hit their peak?










Sorry if it's hard to see the picture, used my cell phone. :sigh:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Is This A Good FF Saanen Udder?*

The picture has too much glow. She looks to have good shape to her udder but I can't see attachments or how high the udder is. It looks as though the sun was shining, maybe you could get a better one tonight? It looks goot to me though from what I can tell.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Is This A Good FF Saanen Udder?*

I will ask my mom to take one tomorrow morning. We are milking her in the morning. Tried yesterday at feeding and she didn't have much to give, lol.
Thank you though!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Is This A Good FF Saanen Udder?*

From what I can see, her udder looks good. It appears to have high, wide rear attachments and looks like her teats are nice size and shape. Look forward to seeing a better pic. Also a side pic would be nice too.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Is This A Good FF Saanen Udder?*

They usually peak around 2 months. I have a doe that is just starting to peak, she's a FF lamancha and is raising a doeling also. I usually don't milk her, but she was busting this morning and I pulled about 1 1/2 quarts out of her. She may have actually gave 2 quarts but I spilled a bunch as I poured into the jar and her kid has access to her 24/7 right now. I think she will easily be a gallon milker next year if not more. Another doe I have is just giving 1 quart if that and she's about a week ahead of this girl. So it all just depends on the doe, but I do think that the more you milk them as FF the better their udders get throughout that first years milking. I think your doe's udder looks pretty good, pics not the best but it has a nice shape to it and good teat to udder seperation. Capasity will come


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Is This A Good FF Saanen Udder?*

I like it, good for a FF.. I'd like better teat placement but that's just my opinion. But for a Saanen and such a large udder, I'd want less mammary tissue and more milk. If you milk her twice a day she should give you more, but it's still early.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Is This A Good FF Saanen Udder?*

Thank you all for your input. :grouphug:

I may start milking her twice a day. I guess it would make for better production if she has to produce more.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Is This A Good FF Saanen Udder?*

Well, I hope these are good pictures. lol Took these this morning before I milked her. She gave me little more than 2 1/2 cups! I am very pleased!

Here they are:

























And I know she is hairy  But I am too afraid Im going to nick her if I try to shave her udder...

Thank you all for you help!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't worry about giving her little nicks. the only place I've ever got somebody when shaving was the gaskin (I think? it's the stretch of skin between the leg and the belly).

At any rate, that is a very good udder for a FF.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its nicely shaped and well proportioned. I cant tell attachments real well but they look fairly good

Woudl like to see more medial devision and better teat placement BUT its a FF these things can change. Would also like to see more capacity - Again she is a FF this comes with freshenings. 

Keep up the milking that will really help her


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! Its much appreciated!
I know she needs more capacity, but I'm not worried too much about it at this time. She doesn't drop down or move to the front more. I can't see it real well from the sides as it doesn't extend past the leg. lol... I think she also has a pocket in front of it.
I love her anyways, and am real proud of her too. 

Thank you!


----------

